# how long does it take to bond?



## drewnn (Oct 3, 2011)

i rescued a farm dog thats 3 months old, i have a suspision that he has never been around humans until he got his first shot, the farmer left him in a cage until he was 3 months old when i found him and asked to buy him from him, the dog was in the cage surrounded by cows with his litter. the dog is very shy and non-affectionate. im wondering how long it will take for me and the pup (german shepherd-lab mix) to bond, and is it possible he wont bond with me because of his 3 month up-bringing? any advice on strong bonding techniques?


----------



## +two (Jul 12, 2011)

It really depends on the dog. Since he is 3 months old, he should be able to spring back. A typical saying is that you wait 3 months to see your new dogs temperament, especially if they are an older rescue. 

How afraid is he? Will he come up to you? Is he eating?

If he likes food, that will be a great benefit to you. Get some really tasty treats such as hamburg or chicken, and just give him a nibble every time he comes near you on his own. Once he gets comfortable with you, I would suggest enrolling in a basic obedience class with a positive trainer. I would at no time be using harsh or aversive methods on this pup. You want to build his confidence that you will provide for and protect him. 

Hand feeding is also a great technique. I have also found that exercise tightens a bond. I have a fearful/shy dog and if someone really wants to meet him, I have them walk him while I walk my other dog. This usually works wonders and speeds up the 'introduction' process. 

But really, there is no substitute for time and love. 

Best of luck and let us know how it goes. Pictures are always welcome!


----------



## drewnn (Oct 3, 2011)

he is pretty afraid of everything actually, sounds , people, petting, he does eat though. ive only had him for 3 days, im just over worrying myself i think


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

drewnn said:


> he is pretty afraid of everything actually, sounds , people, petting, he does eat though. ive only had him for 3 days, im just over worrying myself i think


I have a dog that was basically afraid of his own shadow when I got him. He was around 4 1/2-5 months old when I got him and he had been severely beat and had a few broken bones. He is now a super friendly socialite. Give the pup time, be quiet and consistent, praise liberally when pup does good things like looks at you, initiates contact etc... This pup missed out on a very critical socialization period so now you will have to work double time to offer him some of those social experiences in a safe environment. Good luck with him and... Didn't anyone tell you we LOVE pictures here? ha ha 

Be patient, Rome wasn't built in a day but when it was... It was magnificent.


----------



## drewnn (Oct 3, 2011)

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/577/dsc0073sj.jpg/
this is my puppy, what do you think his breed is? the farmer told me german shepherd lab mix, but he looks german shepherd beagle. what do you guys think?



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## hast (Aug 17, 2011)

Whatever he is ... he is absolutely adorable!


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Hard to tell based on that picture. Either could be possible. He is adorable and has those sweet, tentative eyes my boy had when he was young. The fact that he is sitting there peering up at you without being restrained is a great sign. I think if you play your cards right you will have a wonderful little friend. Well, big friend.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

He is ADORABLE!

Depends on dog, like everyone else said.

With Jackson and I, I think it was the moment I got him home. On the car ride after I picked him up, he was really really nervous. Did not want to be in the car, barely wanted to be held, etc. The moment we got him home and he saw my dads dog, he was right at home and in complete Heaven. I swear, I never smiled so much as that day. We almost had an immediate bond.


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

In theory, you'd like the dog to interact with people as young as possible. At 3 mos, the pup may be going through a fear cycle.
In practice, you can work through the dog's past with patience. One thing that's worked for me is to sit on the floor and hand feed the dog for a few minutes, then give him the rest of his food. He'll learn to trust you, and that you provide good things. After he's had all of his shots, try to take him for lots of car rides (you can do that now), and carry him into some stores, such as Petsmart and Home Depot (no store floor until all shots). And, give people tiny treats to feed him...


----------



## Cheshire Cat (Aug 8, 2011)

just wanted to say i don't see any beagle in him at all. i'd run with what you were originally told. As for the bonding question i'm with everyone else.


----------



## rmlamb7 (Oct 16, 2012)

Hi there,

I think I have the same exact breed as you. We found hers, and we know the mom is German Shepherd. I think the dad was beagle. Some people think husky (mine is more white than tan). Let me know if you find out!

Rachael












drewnn said:


> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/577/dsc0073sj.jpg/
> this is my puppy, what do you think his breed is? the farmer told me german shepherd lab mix, but he looks german shepherd beagle. what do you guys think?
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

drewnn said:


> but he looks german shepherd beagle. what do you guys think?


Honestly, I'd buy German Shepherd X Beagle.


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

One of my 1st personal dogs was whelped in a kennel and lived there until 6 months old, in those days the term was a kennel shy dog. When I bought him he knew nothing about life when outside his kennel run. He turned out to be one he*l of a dog, just be patient. All things are possible.


----------



## Shakespaw (Aug 5, 2012)

Sounds a lot like my dog, Jameson. We don't know his background, but that was his behavior when we first got him, and we're pretty convinced he lived in some kind of kennel situation where he didn't have a lot of human exposure (he's very dog friendly, but terrified of pretty much everything else, clearly had little/no human socialization). We've had him for about two and a half months and he's still super shy and he doesn't like to be touched or petted, but he's still bonding with us in his own weird way. It's just all got to be on his terms, not ours, but he climbs up on the couch next to me, sleeps in our bed, pokes at me with his nose, eats out of our hands, and he's starting to come to me when I call him. 

Just be really patient, spend a lot of time sitting down on his level, let him come to you, don't be aggressive with him. He's still young enough to bounce back, so just take your time with him and he'll come around. There's no real timeline - every dog is different, so just be patient.


----------



## Dianatlol (Sep 15, 2013)

This is Bailey, we adopted her recently, she is 3 months. they told us she is German shepherd/husky. But I am not sure. I own a Husky German shepherd and she looks nothing like this. I believe she is more German Shepherd/lab.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

Buddy, My adult rescue didn't start showing his "true colors" until he was with us for over a year. But I imagine he was also a "farm dog" who didn't have much contact because when I first got him, he didn't know how to be tethered to something, he hated leashes & anything you tried to do to him he didn't like he would try to run away or, if he was on leash, he would flail around & throw a wall eyed fit. 

Now he walks happily on a leash, he will let me do things like bathe him & if I have to, put medicine on him, or give him things like his joint supplement, which is a liquid you have to squirt into their mouth.

Just step back & give the poor darling time, don't be over bearing or force interaction at this stage, just let them feel it out in their own time. soon, you will be longing for that shy, reserved, quiet puppy when the little rascal is chewing up your shoes, nipping & barking xD


----------



## Greater Swiss (Jun 7, 2011)

Eeeeek he is SO SWEET!

We've had our foster Dexter for almost a year (not including his couple of months failed adoption to idiots). He has always liked my DH more. Now in my effort to teach him fetch he has started bonding quite a great deal with me, and it is really showing. Depends on the dog, depends on the person. You've been given some great suggestions here....and I'll reiterate the hand feeding. Big difference. Our other foster bonded with me a fair bit (despite generally preferring men) and I do largely attribute it to the hand feeding and just general time spent. That took a couple of months though....so don't worry....it takes time.


----------

